# أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان: 13,060 بتاريخ 02-12-2013 الساعة 01:11 للمناقشه



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2018)

أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان: 13,060  بتاريخ 02-12-2013 الساعة 01:11 
13,060  يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
فاكرا انا الايام دى ههههههه
كانت المواضيع و المسابقات و الحوارات على ودنه ....
ايام متتنسيش و عرفت فيها ناس كتييير متتنسيش بردوا 


ايه حصل-- هل نوعا ما المنتديات  فكره باقت قديمه مثلا و مش مواكبه التطور !
ولا.. لان فيها قوانين بتحدد و تقيد الشخص فى كلامه ؟
هل احنا فعلا بقينا واخدين على الفيس و تويتر و انستجرام  و ما شبه ...حيث الحريه؟
يعنى هناك محدش بيقول انت بتقول ايه و لا بتزم فى مين-- بتتكلم سياسه و لا بتتكلم دعاره و لا بتتكلم دين و لا بتتكلم في ايه...
هل لمجرد وضع منتدى قوانين  تحد فيه النقاش--او تمنع النقاش فى مواضيع معينه دا يخنئنا؟؟
هل احنا بقينا ضد القيود؟!
مش بتكلم عن المنتدى هنا بس---
ممكن هنا بعض يقول فيه تعسف من الاداره -- فيه سوء اداره فى سوء احتواء مواقف فيه سوء تصرف فيه و فيه ياااامه سمعنى--
ما هو دايما لازم ندور على سبب او نرمى السبب على جها معينه ...
طب منتديات كتير اوى بردوا نفس الموضوع اشوف تواجد من سنين كان الفات دلوقتى بقا يدوب ميات -
ايه السبب-- دى منتديات الاكل و الطبيخ ممكن الاقى فيها ناس اكثر ههههه
هل لمجرد انه منتدى دينى مثلا --
مش عارفا بفكر يعنى معاكم بصوت عالى 

ايه رائيكم ؟ شاركونى .....


----------



## اني بل (11 يوليو 2018)

حقيقة لما بدخل المنتدى وبشوف العدد بينعد على الاصابع بتحسر على الايام والسنوات الغابرة وبتذكر لحظة دخولي المنتدى كان في اعضاء كثر على فكرة بطلع على العدد القليل بيلفت نظري كيف كان قبل وكيف صار هلق 
على كل اكيد فيه اسباب يمكن انشغالات يمكن امور اخرى ممكن خلافات في وجهات نظر
وممكن امور اخرى بس للامانة بيحز بنفسي لما بشوف العدد عم بيقل وبصلي ترجع الايام الحلوة اللي عشناها ويرجعوا الكل
موضوع هام 
تحياتي حبوا الغالية


----------



## اني بل (11 يوليو 2018)

بشجع الموضوع لانه مهم


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يوليو 2018)

*يا مدام حبو*

*كل الاسباب التي ذكرتيها صحيحة جدا*

*ولكن - هناك سبب انا اعتبره رئيسي*

*(الهدف من تسجيل العضو \ة في المنتدى )*

*ما هي الغاية او الهدف من تسجيلك ؟ فأي شخص له غاية او هدف معين او قد تكون مجموعة اهداف فبالتأكيد سيبقى متواصل ومع الجميع في المنتدى*

*اما الذي لا يملك هدف وتسجيله كان مجرد فكرة معينة ومحدودة 
*
*فسرعان ما يترك المنتدى لأي سبب كان*

*شكرا جزيلا للموضوع ولدعوتي للمشاركة فيه*

*تحياتي وتقديري
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 يوليو 2018)

*الانسان بطبعه مش بيحب القيود بالذات على رأيه وفكره ..
فبمجرد ما اتوجد مكان يتكلم فيه بحرية مطلقة حتى لو هتؤذى الغير استغله وترك الاماكن المقيدة لحريته ..
فتلاقى دلوقتى الفيسبوك كمثال كبير منصة للجميع والكل بيقول فيه اللى هو عاوز يقوله بغض النظر عن تبعيات هذا الكلام على اللى بيقراه ..
فأيه اللى يخليه يجى يكتب موضوع فى منتدى يتطلب منه مصادر وتوثيق ومراعاة الاداب العامة ومشاعر الناس اللى بتقرا وقوانين المنتدى نفسه ؟
فيلاقى موضوعه اتعدل او اتحذف او اخد انذار او حتى اتطرد من المنتدى بسبب مخالفته للقوانين ..
فحين ان الفيسبوك مفيش لا رقيب ولا حسيب عليه ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

اني بل قال:


> حقيقة لما بدخل المنتدى .............
> 
> على كل اكيد فيه اسباب يمكن انشغالات يمكن امور اخرى ممكن خلافات في وجهات نظر
> ....................................
> ...


 فعلا اكيد الانشغالات و ضغوط الحياه بتزيد و بتأثر بردوا عندك حق...
و خلافات وجهات النظر اكيد بردوا من الاسباب -- بس يعنى فيه مجال للمناقشه و الحوار-- لسى معندناش فكر تقبل اختلاف الاراء--
 اشكرك على مشاركتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام حبو*
> 
> *كل الاسباب التي ذكرتيها صحيحة جدا*
> 
> ...


بص يا باول اخى الجميل القلب الغالى---
الهدف من التسجيل ممكن يبقى مختلف...
انا نفسى لما سجلت هنا كان هدفى مختلف تمااااما
فى منتدى تانى سجلت لهدف البحث ....تعرفت على انسانه عابره هناك و اتيت خلفها هنا ..يعنى سجلت للبحث عنها ...
و بعدين بدائت اتعرف على المكان و المواضيع  و الابحاث و الناس.
 يعنى مش لازم دايما الهدف الاساسى للتسجيل يبقى هوالى يفضل المحرك...


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بص يا باول اخى الجميل القلب الغالى---
> الهدف من التسجيل ممكن يبقى مختلف...
> انا نفسى لما سجلت هنا كان هدفى مختلف تمااااما
> فى منتدى تانى سجلت لهدف البحث ....تعرفت على انسانه عابره هناك و اتيت خلفها هنا ..يعنى سجلت للبحث عنها ...
> ...






*نعم يا مدام حبو*

*انا كان قصدي بالهدف عندما يكون هدف راقي ومتسامي على جميع الاشياء*

*انا عن نفسي -*

*عندما سجلت هنا - لم اعتبر هذا المكان هو عبارة عن منتدى فقط*

*بل هو كنيسة الكترونية - زيها زي الكنيسة اللي بروح لها*

*ومفيش ارقى وانبل من الهدف ده*

*وشكرا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *الانسان بطبعه مش بيحب القيود بالذات على رأيه وفكره ..
> فبمجرد ما اتوجد مكان يتكلم فيه بحرية مطلقة حتى لو هتؤذى الغير استغله وترك الاماكن المقيدة لحريته ..
> فتلاقى دلوقتى الفيسبوك كمثال كبير منصة للجميع والكل بيقول فيه اللى هو عاوز يقوله بغض النظر عن تبعيات هذا الكلام على اللى بيقراه ..
> فأيه اللى يخليه يجى يكتب موضوع فى منتدى يتطلب منه مصادر وتوثيق ومراعاة الاداب العامة ومشاعر الناس اللى بتقرا وقوانين المنتدى نفسه ؟
> ...


عندك حق فعلا فى كلامك--
بس الى مستعجبه له-- ان دا متاح و دا متاح--
يعنى ممكن لما نحب نقول الى عايزينه نروح فى المكان المتاح فى دا--
و انت فعلا حطيت ايدك على حاجه مهمه جدا--
النفل الاعمى-- يعنى نقل بدون معرفه المصدر او حقيقه الخبر--
حتت مراعات المشاعر دى كتييير بيناكفونى فيها--
و يقولوا ما هو لو اى حوار دينى هيبى فيه مدايقه للمشاعر يبقى مفيش حوارات دينيه هتبقى موجوده--
 هو الواحد مش ضد الحوارات الدينيه -- الواحد ضد الاسلوب الى البعض بيتحاور بيه و بيهين الاخر---
 الواحد ضد هدف الحوار انه يبقى مجرد الفوز و هزيمه الاخر و كبسه...
 الحوار لازم يبقى منبعه المحبه و هدفه معرفه منبع المحبه الحقيقى -- 
 اشكرك على مداخلتك و رائيك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندك حق فعلا فى كلامك--
> بس الى مستعجبه له-- ان دا متاح و دا متاح--
> يعنى ممكن لما نحب نقول الى عايزينه نروح فى المكان المتاح فى دا--
> و انت فعلا حطيت ايدك على حاجه مهمه جدا--
> ...


*
بصى يا ست الكل ..
اللى هايكتب هنا وهنا اللى هدفه الخدمة فقط وهو بطبعه مش بيخالف القوانين ..
موضوع الحوارات الدينية مشكلتها اساسا المتدينين اللى فاكرين انهم امتلكوا الحق المطلق واى حد غيرهم على ضلال فمش بيديكى فرصة تقولى رأيك او قناعاتك ولو اداكى الفرصة بيحقر منها فدول عدم الحوار معاهم احسن ..*


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2018)

هلق شي اللي قولتوه كويس بس في امور اخرى اعتقد انها وصلت له المرحلة هي الامور الشخصية ممكن لما حد يقوله شي لصالحه يقوم يفكر الطرف الثاني عم يوجه اله اصابع اتهام يقوم الشخص يفكر عن نفسه فيتحسسس انا كثير حقيقة حصلت معايا بس نشكر ربنا عم يشفيني رويدا رويدا او ممكن حد كان ناوي يصل لمرحلة معينة وما ضبطت معاه وجدها مضيعة وقت او حد انشالت منه رتبة معينة وحس انه مظلوم فرحل 
على كل هي افتراضات الحقيقة موجودة عند ربنا هو يعرف اكثر منا بس في حاجة كبيرة ادت الى الوضع اللي احنا فيه ومحتاجين كلنا ككتلة وحدة مسيحية يربطنا رباط المحبة انه نصلي ونتكاتف ونكون يدا بيد ونخدم ربنا بثبات مهما كانت المعوقات والظروف الصعبة
تحياتي لكم اخوتي هي مجرد افكار لكن الحقيقة هناك عنده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> بصى يا ست الكل ..
> اللى هايكتب هنا وهنا اللى هدفه الخدمة فقط وهو بطبعه مش بيخالف القوانين ..
> موضوع الحوارات الدينية مشكلتها اساسا المتدينين اللى فاكرين انهم امتلكوا الحق المطلق واى حد غيرهم على ضلال فمش بيديكى فرصة تقولى رأيك او قناعاتك ولو اداكى الفرصة بيحقر منها فدول عدم الحوار معاهم احسن ..*[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

اني بل قال:


> هلق شي اللي قولتوه كويس بس في امور اخرى اعتقد انها وصلت له المرحلة هي الامور الشخصية ممكن لما حد يقوله شي لصالحه يقوم يفكر الطرف الثاني عم يوجه اله اصابع اتهام يقوم الشخص يفكر عن نفسه فيتحسسس انا كثير حقيقة حصلت معايا بس نشكر ربنا عم يشفيني رويدا رويدا او ممكن حد كان ناوي يصل لمرحلة معينة وما ضبطت معاه وجدها مضيعة وقت او حد انشالت منه رتبة معينة وحس انه مظلوم فرحل
> على كل هي افتراضات الحقيقة موجودة عند ربنا هو يعرف اكثر منا بس في حاجة كبيرة ادت الى الوضع اللي احنا فيه ومحتاجين كلنا ككتلة وحدة مسيحية يربطنا رباط المحبة انه نصلي ونتكاتف ونكون يدا بيد ونخدم ربنا بثبات مهما كانت المعوقات والظروف الصعبة
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي هي مجرد افكار لكن الحقيقة هناك عنده


 فعلا ... عندك حق بردوا


----------



## kawasaki (12 يوليو 2018)

*ياااه .......ايام زمان 

انا فاكر كنت برشق في المنتدي الساعه 8 الصبح لحد 12 ليلا 
وزمان كان ايام الجمعه الشنيعه -والجمعه الشكاليته - وجمعه الغضب -وجمعه معرفش ايه 
اللي كانوا الناس بيقتلوا بعض فيها في المياديين 

كان اللي بيسالني : انت تبع ايه ؟ 
كنت برد : انا تبع حزب المنتدي 

كنت ماليش دعوه بأي حاجه 
غير اني قاعد في المنتدي 

بس كان فيه ناس اعمده المنتدي بصراحه 
دلوقتي بقي العدد قليل 


انا ياما دخلت المنتدي 
الاقيني انا بس اللي فيه 
ولا اعضاء ولا زوار 

هييييييييح 
هاناخد زمانا وزمن غبرنا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياااه .......ايام زمان
> 
> انا فاكر كنت برشق في المنتدي الساعه 8 الصبح لحد 12 ليلا
> وزمان كان ايام الجمعه الشنيعه -والجمعه الشكاليته - وجمعه الغضب -وجمعه معرفش ايه
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فكرتنى --
 بس الحقيقه كان عندنا هنا قسم الاخبار  شغاااال نااار
 و الاخبار كلها كانت بالتفصيل بتيجى هنا اونلاين 
(الخبر بينزل قبل ما يحصل ههههههههههههههههههههههه)
لا بجد انا فعلا كنت بتابع الاخبار من هنا لانى كنت واثقه من صحتها -
محسيتش بالحظر التجوال لاننا كنا قاعدين كلنا بنتناقش و بنلعب و بحاور و نتخانق هههههههههه 
ايام جميله-- مش موضوع زمنا و زمن غيرنا-- عايزين اجيال جديده تدخل 
و احنا نبقى فوق راسهم هنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (12 يوليو 2018)

المنتديات ايام زمان كانت احلي ما في الواقع الافتراضي و لكن بعد الفيس بوك و غيره اصبحت جانبيه 
و لكن منتدي الكنيسه ليه رونق خاص و طابع خاص للهدف منه 
و لكن ستظل المنتديات من امتع مشاركات الميديا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *نعم يا مدام حبو*
> 
> *انا كان قصدي بالهدف عندما يكون هدف راقي ومتسامي على جميع الاشياء*
> 
> ...



 
لسى واخده بالى من ردك دا 
طبعا هدف دا مفيش اجمل منه 
و فرحت بمداخلتك كمان لان اخونا ريمارك مقيمك فيه ههه و هذا شىء لا يحدث كثيرا ههههه
بس معناه انه متابع معانا  
نورت ريمارك الموضوع  فرحت بظهور اسمك هههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

MATTEW قال:


> المنتديات ايام زمان كانت احلي ما في الواقع الافتراضي و لكن بعد الفيس بوك و غيره اصبحت جانبيه
> و لكن منتدي الكنيسه ليه رونق خاص و طابع خاص للهدف منه
> و لكن ستظل المنتديات من امتع مشاركات الميديا



فعلا منتدى الكنيسه له رونق خاص  و طابع خاص فعلا عندك حق فى دى 
و فعلا رغم ان فيه قوانين كنت بعترض عليها و أقول كبت  حريه حوار 
لكن لفت الأيام و اثبت العكس  و فهمت و اقتنعت انه كان صح  ....

احنا هنا عندنا ناس فعلا كنوز ... ناس جواهر ... ناس مميزه و جميله 
اشكر ربنا انه  رتب لى التسجيل هنا و الاستفاده 
بركه كبيره فعلا ... تدخلات من  ربنا مزهله ... شوفت عمله فى أمور كتير 

اشكره


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2018)

1-  الفيس بقي   مستحوذ على الواحد جدا 
2- مشغوليات ومسئؤليات الاسرة  
3- الصحة بقت على القد - وعينياى بتوجعنى من الموبايل والكمبيوتر ومش عارف هايوصلونى الى العمى الحيسي  والا  ايه ؟؟
وماتنسيش ان لسه فى موضوع طازج جديد لنج بعنوان لهذه الاسباب  تحاشي القعود لست ساعات متصلة ..
4- فعلا فى قرارة نفسي  انا لدى   شعور  - مستعد اعتقد اننى  واهم واننى عندى عقدة اضطهاد - بتعسف  مشرفة معينة ومشرف معين    فى هذا المنتدى  ضدى انا شخصيا لاختلاف التوجههات المذهبية  والتيارات الكنيسية ...
عموما  بوركت يا منتدانا  بكل اخوتى واحبائي واهلى الافتراضيين     احنا عشرة عمر فانا كنت اتابع المنتدى قبيل تسجيلي فيه قرابة سنة ونصف تقريبا 
شوفى بقي من امتى يا اخــــتى الطيبة  حبو ...

تحياتى على موضوعك الأسري الدافئ ...
وتمنياتى لكى وللاخوة والاخوات بالسعادة​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2018)

برضوا عايز اضيف نقطة 
ان ذهابي الى الفايسبوك  لا يعنى تغيير  فى توجههاتى العقائدية والشخصية ...
فمثلا 
انا  لاازال فى نفس نشاطات ( فريق اللاهوت الدفاعى )   وتقريبا اعتبر نفسي   مولكا مولكان   الصغير  زى  قسطنطين الصغير و  ثيئؤدوسيوس الصغير  وبلينى الصغير 
فانا مولكا مولكان الصغير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2018)

أيوا بئا يا مولكا مولكان الجونيور هههههه
ايه بئا الى فى الفيس يستحوذ على الواحد ؟ 
الفيس اغلبه بوستات و فيديوهات و اخبار و تريقات تعملها بوست 
لكن عمرى ما قريت عليه مثلا بحث ذى الأبحاث هنا 
عمرى ما قريت عليه مناقشه صريحه و حره زى هنا...
انا المنتدى بالنسبة لى ممممممم
مممممم مش عارفا أقول ايه ....
بس انا هنا بقدر أقول رائى و أناقش و اضحك و أهزر و أقول مشاعري  للكل ..
هنا انا بدون قيود ... هنا انا روح بتعامل مع ارواح 
مش عارفا انا بخرف و لا حد ممكن يبقى فاهمنى 
الفيس بالنسبة لى مش حريه ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2018)

او يمكن علشان انا أصلا مليش اوى فى الفيس و الحجات التانيا ...
مش عارفا 
بس هو انت تقصد مؤلكا مين ؟ العضو مولكا بتاعنا ؟ 
و لا مولكا حد تانى ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2018)

4- فعلا فى قرارة نفسي  انا لدى   شعور  - مستعد اعتقد اننى  واهم واننى عندى عقدة اضطهاد - بتعسف  مشرفة معينة ومشرف معين    فى هذا المنتدى  ضدى انا شخصيا لاختلاف التوجههات المذهبية  والتيارات الكنيسية ...


ايه ؟ مش فاهما الحتى دى--- مين فين؟؟ تعسف مشرف-- و هو فين المشرفين اصلا ههههههههه
لو بتتكلم عن حاجه حصلت من سنييين فاتت  هقول لك ينهاااااار يا قلبك ههههههههههه  هو فيه حد بيتكلم و لا بيعترض دلوقتى هههههه
 اختلاف ايه و تيارات ايه--
 ينهااااار وكسه -- 
 انا خصوصا الموضوع دا بالصدفه دخلت فى نقاش مش قاصدى ادخله و اتبهدلت بهدله -- انا جتلى صدمه عصبيه ان دا تفكيرنا فى بعض--

ارجووووك النقطه دى امسحها و طلعها من بالك تماما--  الشرير بيحب يخلينا نفتكر  حجات مش صح-- المحبه لا تظن السوء--
انا هنا من 2011 و اعلم انك من الناس المحبوبه ذو المكانه الكبيره  للكل-- مشوفتش غير كدا الحقيقه-- و ببقى فى قمه قمه سعادتى لما تشارك فى اى موضوع او تشارك بصلاه جميله من صلواتك الى بتبقى من القلب-- و بحب اتابع ردودك -- -- و واثقه ان دا شعور الكل --
المحبه لا تظن السوء


----------



## اليعازر (4 أكتوبر 2018)

سلام المسيح

أود أن ألفت نظر الجميع الى أنّ الفايسبوك موجود منذ 2004 ،فلا يمكن والحالة هذه أن نعتبره السبب في قلة الإقبال على المنتدى. وأنا أذكر جيداً كيف كان التواجد والتفاعل على صفحات المنتدى على أشده في الوقت الذي كانت تعاني فيه المنتديات الأخرى ما نعانيه الآن...برأيي المتواضع أن  تجميد العمل "بالمنتدى الاسلامي"هو الخطوة الأولى التي بدأ فيها التراجع في الإقبال على المنتدى...وأذكر بأنّ النقاش في المنتدى الاسلامي كان سبب بركه لكثيرين وأنا واحد منهم ...طبعاً أنا هنا لا أناقش أسباب توقف "المنتدى الاسلامي" فالإدارة لها أسبابها المبررة...كل ما في الأمر أنني أحببت أن أشارك بالموضوع وأدلي بوجهة نظري مع تحياتي واحترامي للجميع.


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2019)

سلام ونعمه حبيبتي 
فعلا حضرتك كتبتي كل اللي ف دماغنا من ناحية الموضوع ده ... انا بدخل بقالي فترة بعد ما قطعت المنتدي بقالي اكتر من سنتين كان بسبب مشغوليات كتيرة اووي زادت صليلي .. بس لما رجعت زعلت اوي ان العدد بقي قليل كده وزعلت ع الوقت اللي ضاع من غير خدمة ف المنتدي ... فعلا احساسي كان ومازال ان المنتدي ده مش مجرد موقع زي الفيس او اي حاجة تانيه ده عبارة عن كنيسة احنا محتاجين نصلي لكل اللي عندهم مشاكل ومشغوليات ربنا يقف معاهم و لو يفتكروا المنتدي ويرجعوا ع الاقل يستفاد بس منه .. بجد كلنا محتاجين صلاة


----------



## grges monir (26 فبراير 2019)

والهى ياحبوا
انتى  جيتى على الوجع
شىء محزن فعلا ان شكل المننتدى بقى كدة
انا زيك كدة ياحبوا
مش بحس انى بعرف اتكلم او اتناقش على الفيس زيى هنا
المنتدى هنا كان بيحسس الواحد بامان وفى نقاشاتة  كان بيحس ان فية ناس فى ضهرة 
وحتى اللى ضدة فى النقاش مكنش الموضوع بسبب قلق عكس اى مكان تانى
عدم الانتماء محزن برضة
مهما الدنيا اطورت وحصل وسائل جذب جديدة المفروض مش ننسى المكان اللى جمعنا وعرفنا على بعض 
انا شخصيا لا ادخل نت الا وقمت بفتح المنتدى
تواجدى ضعيف  الفترة دى فعلا
بس دة عشان خاطر ظروفى 
عدم وجود نت فى  شقتى محجمنى جداااااا
يعنى لوا توجدى هنا ضعيف هنا معناة ضعيف عامة على النت
لازم نشجع بعض نرجع تانى نتلم هنا واللى على الفيس يرجع هنا شوية
هنا بيت عيلتنا
الفيس انتى فى مول  مش بيت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2019)

والله كلامك يا جرجس صح .... 
حزينه جدا بجد ... شايفه ملاكين حراس فى المنتدى هما كلدانية و بأول 
الباقى اغلبه خلاص مش موجود ... دا غير الى زعل من  أسلوب  او قرارات  هنا 
 دا غير  .... نهايته 

ياريت الكل يرجع .... بس  للاسف
فعلا هنا بيت و عيله


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)

اشكرك لكلامك حبيبتي حبوا انا ايظا حزينة لاجل المنتدئ 
الجميع ترك هذا المكان الجميل 
الي جمعنا اتمنئ ان يعودو يوما ما​


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> والله كلامك يا جرجس صح ....
> حزينه جدا بجد ... شايفه ملاكين حراس فى المنتدى هما كلدانية و بأول
> الباقى اغلبه خلاص مش موجود ... دا غير الى زعل من  أسلوب  او قرارات  هنا
> دا غير  .... نهايته
> ...


ربنا يدبر الامر حبوا
مكن فترة وتعدى 
نستحمل شوية يمكن الدنيا تظبط تانى


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> والله كلامك يا جرجس صح ....
> حزينه جدا بجد ... شايفه ملاكين حراس فى المنتدى هما كلدانية و بأول
> الباقى اغلبه خلاص مش موجود ... دا غير الى زعل من  أسلوب  او قرارات  هنا
> دا غير  .... نهايته
> ...






شكرا جزيلا يا حبو


هذا واجب عليا على اقل تقدير من اجل الموقع الذي يحمل اسم ( الكنيسة ) وهو اسم مقدس ومبارك بالنسبة لي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2019)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا يدبر الامر حبوا
> مكن فترة وتعدى
> نستحمل شوية يمكن الدنيا تظبط تانى



معقول ! ممكن ! مين عارف 
كل شىء ممكن ... 
حسب مشيئة ربنا


----------

